# Natural Aquarium Vital. does it work?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Dose anyone know if this stuff really works and if it is an alternative to Flourish Excel? I know the mark weiss products are good so i hope this one works, dose anyone have any experience with it?

Natural Aquarium Vital - Marc Weiss Companies - Natural Aquarium Vital


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I used it, for a couple weeks. Wasn't overly impressed. Dosing (especially loading dose) was a bit high, so you'll prob end up using more of this than excel.


----------



## Targaryen (Dec 3, 2006)

fishdude1984 said:


> I know the mark weiss products are good...


Oh really?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I had asked the same question on on the AGA forum and got mixed feedback.
Mostly saying that it does nothing, but some defended it. Tom Barr spoke harshly against it and if you read the thread at this link, he tells about how he tested it.

Aquatic Gardeners Association :: View topic - natural aquarium vital

From the information I got in the thread, I decided not to try it, you may draw a different conclusion.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There was an extensive discussion about it on the Aquatic Plants Digest back in the late '90s, and the conclusion was that the description of the product had all the earmarks of junk science.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Targaryen : i have a few friends who swear buy MW stuff on there reefs, so maybe ill just stick with Excel for now


----------

